# HTC on the ropes! No Sponsor.



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

HTC Highroad's future uncertain.

HTC is not renewing with Highroad, no sponsorship in sight, just two weeks b/4 the Tour de France


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Having such a strong team with great depth and talent on life support doesn't bode well for professional cycling in general. The weak economy and the likes of Lance Armstrong tainting the sport has really done grave damage.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

happens every year. the reason the contract is coming up is because it was originally signed around this time, back when columbia didnt re-up. actually, its always kinda fun to see what sponsers come around. i had never heard of htc until they signed on. that was right around the time they started a campaign in the us.


----------



## Jarryd (Jun 14, 2011)

Might just be saying they are not staying on to pick up some additional free media exposure...

I think a few sponsors might be waiting to see the outcome of Mr Pharmstrong's date with destiny...


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Perhaps they are diverting the funds to their core business of designing and manufacturing cell phones? My 'droid is the worst smartphone I've tried, it can't even begin to compare to the iphone. I bought it because of the team sponsorship. In their defense, I did demo a Torch (I believe that was it, it was 4G) and that seemed to function much better including the touch screen functioning as well (my main complaint on the 'droid).

As for the team, they have crybaby Cav who has been involved in crashes, bouts of rage, fits of tears, etc etc etc. What kind of promotion is that? HTC didn't even offer him a contract (probably more to do with the sponsorship questions than anything else), although Stapleton seems to be pretty no-nonsense guy and Cav is a tool on his best day.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Somehow I'm not feeling sorry for them.

Radioshack just got a 2 year recommitment from its sponsors. The sponsorship dollars are there, just a matter of courting them.

I think the issue of Cav's media presence and all the talk of him leaving could be hurting the squad a bit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Is this just going to be yet another Cav bashing session? The way people hate him is as if he had personally wronged y'all.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Scary said:


> Cav is a tool on his best day.


I think Cav is a decent enough bloke on his best days, but a tool (putting it mildly) most of the time. He's no Zabel, that's for sure.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Is this just going to be yet another Cav bashing session? The way people hate him is as if he had personally wronged y'all.


LOL! I don't feel personally wronged by Cav at all. He would do well to shut his mouth more often - his legs do the best talking for him. Like I said, he's no Zabel, and hence doesn't have the respect that Zabel did.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Mr. Scary said:


> Perhaps they are diverting the funds to their core business of designing and manufacturing cell phones?  My 'droid is the worst smartphone I've tried, it can't even begin to compare to the iphone. I bought it because of the team sponsorship. In their defense, I did demo a Torch (I believe that was it, it was 4G) and that seemed to function much better including the touch screen functioning as well (my main complaint on the 'droid).
> .


Then don't blame HTC!!! Blame Motorola. DROID phones are Motorola phones. 

HTC phones are HTC phones using Android software by Google. yes, I don't care for Android. But I like the Moto DROID phones,


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> Having such a strong team with great depth and talent on life support doesn't bode well for professional cycling in general. The weak economy and the likes of Lance Armstrong tainting the sport has really done grave damage.


Yes, Saxo Bank re-upped, Radio Shack as well as others. So far only HTC and Pharma are pulling out. Let's not blame or praise LA for everything 

Maybe HTC feels there dollars for advertising are better spent somewhere. Maybe Cycling is NOT the arena that gives them good advertising for the dollar.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Then don't blame HTC!!! Blame Motorola. DROID phones are Motorola phones.
> 
> HTC phones are HTC phones using Android software by Google. yes, I don't care for Android. But I like the Moto DROID phones,


I meant Android, got the nomenclature mixed, believe me I have a HTC and believe me when I say it sucks.


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Yes, Saxo Bank re-upped, Radio Shack as well as others. So far only HTC and Pharma are pulling out. Let's not blame or praise LA for everything


Pharma is not pulling out. They are splinting from Lotto and forming their own team.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

For some reason, I keep expecting some team to get Apple to sponsor them. They could ride iBikes and do the iTour.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> I meant Android, got the nomenclature mixed, believe me I have a HTC and believe me when I say it sucks.


My HTC phone is amazing. EVO!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

This must be a difficult time of year for ol' Bob Stapleton. Choosing the right nine guys, all the other logistics hassles associated with the TdF, plus serious contract negotiations with riders and with sponsors. 

I don't suppose any of it can't be solved with half a dozen trips to the podium in July.

JSR


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cav is a decent bloke IMO. He always gives his team full credit for every stage win. There are much bigger a-holes in the peloton.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

There are enough teams out there that would snap up Cav in a heartbeat if he becomes available - he is not the problem.

The sport's image in general is probably more the issue - as noted above, it doesn't help the sponsors to have LA under scrutiny at this time (he is certainly the biggest personality and image that pro cycling has in this country) + Conti, probably the biggest current star is also questionable for the TDF for his own issues.

If I were running a company would I consider bike racing for a major sponsorship deal - most likely not. Would I like to if it the sport were clean and my company image would be well represented - absolutely.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

MikeBiker said:


> For some reason, I keep expecting some team to get Apple to sponsor them. They could ride iBikes and do the iTour.


NOOoooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mr. Scary said:


> I meant Android, got the nomenclature mixed, believe me I have a HTC and believe me when I say it sucks.


HTC phones are fine if you get the high end ones, why anyone would buy a cheap entry level smart phone is beyond me.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think we could all come up with over a dozen names from the peleton who have done much more damage to the image of cycling than Cavendish's mouth. Or doesn't being a convicted or self confessed cheat count against these well spoken paragons?
Cycling is rotten to the core - What surprises me is that there are *any* sponsors willing to support such a corrupt sport.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

mtrider05 said:


> HTC phones are fine if you get the high end ones, why anyone would buy a cheap entry level smart phone is beyond me.


Sorry it was my first smartphone, I am not as well versed in all things smartphone such as you are... That having been said, I won't get another HTC so they are ahead how? Your first roadbike was a Nag with Campy Record right? Get over yourself.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Scary said:


> Sorry it was my first smartphone, I am not as well versed in all things smartphone such as you are... That having been said, I won't get another HTC so they are ahead how? Your first roadbike was a Nag with Campy Record right? Get over yourself.


I have an entry level HTC Wildfire, and a top of the line BB Torch. The Wildfire beats the Torch. Hands down. Be it app library, UI, or even GPS accuracy. 

Price does not equate to performance. Just take a look at Campy Super Record


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I believe that Highroad will eventually find a sponsor. It's kind of disturbing when the strongest team in the sport can't find funding. One would think Stapleton would just fund the team out of pocket until one was signed. It would be a shame to see this team close its doors.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Funny how a team that has been an unrivaled juggernaut in terms of pure wins the last 3 to 4 seasons, and is technically an "American" team, has little fan following or sympathy here in the States. Stapleton put together a smooth, efficient, well-managed machine that perhaps was too much of a machine. We fans seem to be more interested in RadioShack's aging stars and Garmin's scrappy riders -- even more interested in Leopard and SaxoBank. HTC probably has the greatest pure sprinter in cycling history and you know what, do we really care? I do hope Teejay van Garderen and Craig Lewis land on their feet if HTC doesn't get a new sponsor.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

fornaca68 said:


> Funny how a team that has been an unrivaled juggernaut in terms of pure wins the last 3 to 4 seasons, and is technically an "American" team, has little fan following or sympathy here in the States. Stapleton put together a smooth, efficient, well-managed machine that perhaps was too much of a machine. We fans seem to be more interested in RadioShack's aging stars and Garmin's scrappy riders -- even more interested in Leopard and SaxoBank. HTC probably has the greatest pure sprinter in cycling history and you know what, do we really care? I do hope Teejay van Garderen and Craig Lewis land on their feet if HTC doesn't get a new sponsor.


Great post. Really only the fanboy Brits care about Cav. If ends up with Sky then it would be a perfect situation for those homers. And...... they would gladly cash him in for a legit GT GC contender if they could. Wigan of course is not. 

I wouldnt be surprised if Craig Lewis ends up back with JV, and I could see Teejay moving over to either RadioShack or BMC.

Greenedge, if they actually have a budget will be a big beneficiary of Highroad's dissolution.

This could be a really interesting silly season.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sure an Apple sponsored team would wear some very simple kit design.. 

Hope the current HTC team can stay together.. they've done well. They lost George and now most likely Cav.. Sucks but life goes on.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Funny how a team that has been an unrivaled juggernaut in terms of pure wins the last 3 to 4 seasons, and is technically an "American" team, has little fan following or sympathy here in the States. Stapleton put together a smooth, efficient, well-managed machine that perhaps was too much of a machine. We fans seem to be more interested in RadioShack's aging stars and Garmin's scrappy riders -- even more interested in Leopard and SaxoBank. HTC probably has the greatest pure sprinter in cycling history and you know what, do we really care? I do hope Teejay van Garderen and Craig Lewis land on their feet if HTC doesn't get a new sponsor.


Very true. Bob is very efficient and business oriented, pre T-mobile take over he was very much the cycling fan that had done very well in business. I guided on his first trip to the tour and he was a guest wanting to ride Etape. 2 years later he was running T Mobile. I won't say he was forgettable, but we had a large group (50+) and when my friend pointed out to me "We were guides for Bob" I didn't even remember meeting him. Even now at the races he's a pretty calm and quiet under the radar guy. In the end the VN article said talks are ongoing and Bob definitely has some money to bridge/back up plans already formulated. I think we'd see a reduced squad until they could buy back some firepower the next season, the real key now is to decide which riders he keeps and lets go, so he doesn't slide too far down UCI team rankings.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

HTC are not a one man team, there is a lot more top them than Cav - great sprinter that he is. Both Martin and Goss are monsters who would add significant fire power to any team they joined.

The only people who would celebrate HTC going down the pan will be the Girls from Garmin and their cheerleaders.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

So the need to find another sponsor before the tour or are they okay for this years tour?


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Funny how a team that has been an unrivaled juggernaut in terms of pure wins the last 3 to 4 seasons, and is technically an "American" team, has little fan following or sympathy here in the States. Stapleton put together a smooth, efficient, well-managed machine that perhaps was too much of a machine. We fans seem to be more interested in RadioShack's aging stars and Garmin's scrappy riders -- even more interested in Leopard and SaxoBank. HTC probably has the greatest pure sprinter in cycling history and you know what, do we really care? I do hope Teejay van Garderen and Craig Lewis land on their feet if HTC doesn't get a new sponsor.



I wonder about this myself. Based on my impressions from the ToC there may be a bit more of a following than one would think. I have been a big fan since the start but you wouldn't know it when you see me out on the road.

I do think that focusing on stages hurts them because they are not involved in the month long summer soap operas that are the grand tours. They target some stages, win most of them and recede back into the bunch. There isn't much of a plot to carry through the entire race. Not having an established American grand tour contender doesn’t help here in the states. They probably never had more popularity stateside than when GH was on the team. 

One of the reasons I like them is that they go out and win without all the drama. No pissing matches with other riders/teams about who is doing all the work (occasional Cav flare-ups aside). They just go out, ride hard and win.

Speaking of Cav, as often as he flips out in this environment, imagine what he is going to be like on Sky with his buddy Wiggo next year. That is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Most teams these days are sponsored by companies that are looking to achieve a goal in marketing terms with no deep seated love for the sport. Once that goal is achieved there is less and less reason for them to spend their money in that arena and they move on to another sport. The other thing to bear in mind is that changes within a company can remove that one person whose baby the team is, as we saw with Discovery's sudden exit.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Its a pretty sad state of affairs & a good indicator of how badly damaged the sport is from all the scandals. Highroad was reborn after the Telekom fiasco. Its got a great team image based on riding clean & yet the team is faced with a deadline. If it is unable to find a sponsor by the 2nd rest day of the TDF, then the team will have few options left. If the sport didn't have billionaire benefactors, then there would be quite a few teams missing. Quick step, Sky, Leopard trek, the new GreenEdge formation etc. All backed by billionaire sport enthusiasts. Multinational corporations must be accountable to their accountants & shareholders. That is why its a hard sell to them in this age & climate. Thank god that we have these sport loving billionaire cycling enthusiasts.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

With all of the scuttlebutt that Cav may have an all but done deal with Sky, perhaps HTC feels they can't get enough advertising and PR mileage out of Tony Martin, Teejay, and the rest of the squad? Or maybe sales haven't exactly jumped in line with what HTC puts up for the squad? Don't forget the negative fallout this could have for the women's team. That's a class program as well.

Team Specialized? Apple-Specialized? It might work. Good luck, Bob.


----------



## ralph1234 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if they will consider merging with another team, like Omega-Lotto is considering. Obviously they dwarf pretty much every other team by number of riders, but joining forces with an up and coming smaller squad might be just enough to nudge a would-be title sponsor over the edge.


----------

